# Any Monk watchers here?



## user3 (Jan 6, 2006)

I am so excited to have it coming back on Jan 13th!
The Episode Trailer on the website cracks me up!

The first episode is suppose to be about Monk going to a Fashion Show!

I hope they have Monk try to date again this season. I loved that episode


----------



## user2 (Jan 6, 2006)

I tend to watch it when I'm bored! It's kinda funny! I liked the episode where he was part of a theatre act


----------



## jasper17 (Jan 6, 2006)

I love Monk!  I'm still having a hard time adjusting to his new assistant, who I guess really isn't so new anymore, though..


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jan 7, 2006)

I think Natalie is cute lol..and I'm dying to see the new one! haha where all the girls are getting undressed in front of him LOL.

I started watching this because Im obsessed with Law & Order SVU, and they are both on USA


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 7, 2006)

Monk is cool. My husband and i always watch it together and tivo it...
I'm so glad its back, but i can't stand the short seasons, I really love my monk!


----------



## Midgard (Jan 7, 2006)

I adore Monk! I never loved any series on tv so much! Perhaps one reason is, that I also had an ocd, which was the worst thing in my live 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although I find it funny, when I watch Adrian, I also know, what hell this is!
I already have the first and second season on dvd and the 3rd will come out on 12th of january here in germany!
But I miss Sharona so much


----------



## inlucesco (Jan 7, 2006)

I love that show on the occasion that I watch it, because everyone in my family has mild forms of OCD.  There was one scene where he was adjusting crime tape that was taped across a doorway - it was all over the place and he was compulsively straightening it - that is so me.


----------



## user3 (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_Monk is cool. My husband and i always watch it together and tivo it...
I'm so glad its back, but i can't stand the short seasons, I really love my monk!_

 

I've always wondered what was up with the short seasons.  Seems strange to me since it's such a popular show.


----------



## user3 (Jan 13, 2006)

Just a reminder that the new Monk comes on tonight!


----------



## lackofcolor (Feb 8, 2006)

I think they are short seasons bc it is on USA not just a regular network.
I wish he finds out who made the bomb that killed his wife.
I loveee the show and I bet he banks so much per show bc he has won the emmy for best actor 2 or 3 years in a row now.
Which is well deserved.


----------



## user2 (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_I am so excited to have it coming back on Jan 13th!
The Episode Trailer on the website cracks me up!

The first episode is suppose to be about Monk going to a Fashion Show!

I hope they have Monk try to date again this season. I loved that episode_

 
Eww Monk!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Feb 11, 2006)

did anyone see the episode last night with Monk and the little boy he wanted to adopt?  I cried ! lol


----------



## user3 (Feb 11, 2006)

yup well I didn't rewatch it because it  last seasons finale but yes it was a sad one.


----------

